# Chewed up her pillow!



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

I bought Abby a cute little bed before I got her. She's been really good with it - she uses it as her "day bed" (she sleeps in her crate at night, or in bed with me







) but has lately started to chew the material sides of it. 

I went home a lunch today and the little ratbag has pulled the zipper off the pillow and shredded the stuffing all through my kitchen!!









I'm not overly concerned about it as it wasn't expensive, but how can I stop this behaviour before she does it to something that really matters?







Do I just spray it with bitter apple spray? I would have thought because it was her day bed, it would make her not want to lay in it....??









Is it because she is bored maybe? Do any of you give your babies Kongs to have when you go out? I have been considering this for a little while... anyone think they are worth it? Any ideas of what to put in them?


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

My Rottie did this so many times!!! We stopped buying her beds. Chanel really hasn't had any chewing/tearing up problmes.

If the bed.pad is cheap enough, I say buy another one after she experiences life without one...maybe that will stop her? Or bitter apple all over it?









~Elegant


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy doesn't have a bed for this exact reason.. he has ripped the crap out of every pillow, bed, soft thing we've ever given him! I guess it's just easier to get ripped open then other things. I tried a Kong with Tuffy but he lost interest super fast.. even when it was filled with peanut butter. But I've heard a lot of people have great success with Kongs.. Tuffy is just a weirdo. What worked for me was giving him the Nylabone Edibles.. he just goes nuts for those and I buy him the big dog size ones so they last him for a long time.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi hasn't shredded anything yet (knock on wood). She has a Nylabone Dental chew. She loves that toy. For some reason though she only chews on the one end.







There are no little nubs left on that side, but the other side looks brand new.







Weirdo!

Like Tuffy Lexi isn't crazy about the kong. Her little tongue isn't long enough to get all of the stuff out.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley chews up a pee pad somedays...







I can't stand to come home to that mess!!!!

I just cannot find a kong that looks like he would enjoy it...I got one that you stick the bone through...and he just really ignores it...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi will sometimes use her kong as a chew toy. But I gave up on putting stuff in it.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar for some reason, wont chew on a toy that is made of that rubbery material, so we havent ever bought him a kong. He has 2 different toys that are a rubbery material and he has never paid any attention to them even when we throw them for him. He sniffs them and walks away from them. I dont know if it has a smell or what, anyone else's dog like this?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Nov 2 2004, 12:41 PM
> *Caesar for some reason, wont chew on a toy that is made of that rubbery material, so we havent ever bought him a kong.  He has 2 different toys that are a rubbery material and he has never paid any attention to them even when we throw them for him.  He sniffs them and walks away from them.  I dont know if it has a smell or what, anyone else's dog like this?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14479*


[/QUOTE]


this is what Brinkley does..sometimes he picks it up...but doesn't like it in his mouth either...


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i think its there way of saying to us no way mommy im sleeping with you
i bought maxi a bed he now has all his toys in it he also has a huge tee pee shape house made out of foam and fabric i have in there his furry blanket which i lay on the bottom than his pillow from his smaller house and some of his toys
every morning while i am getting ready for work , maxi loves to drag the tee pee house all over the apt i can't even believe he can move it but he does than he proceeds to empty out everything that is in it , this goes on monday through friday


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

We also came home to a chewed up bed, I am not sure but I think it was a joint venture between Pudge and Josie. It was one that had the fleece type stuff that covered it with elastic around the bottom so you could take it off and wash it, well they flipped it over and proceeded to shred the foam all over the house, I was afraid they ate it and I'd be seeing it for days outside :wacko: but they didn't just left the confetti for us to find when we got home. That was the last bed for them. They have a sheepskin type pad that they love to lay on and it has survived. I have every chew toy imaginable for them and it varies daily on what they like. I think it was just a fun adventure for them :wacko: :wacko: . They do not chew on pillows or anything else, they have run of the house and sleep on the couch while we are gone and it has pillows, so far so good......


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki hasn't chewed up his bed, but he has pulled all the stuffing out of a quilt that had a few loose threads on it. I think it started with the threads and as he pulled the threads the fabric pulled up and he found that delightful stuffing. Last night I found that he had pulled two very large handfuls of stuffing out and "buried" it in the couches. I knew I should be mad, but it just made me laugh...... they are just to cute to scold!









Judi


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

So it sounds like the kong mightn't be the way to go.... thanks for the input on that everyone - they aren't cheap here, so I appreciate being told before I wasted my money!!

I'm going over to the pet store today to buy some Eukanuba (or whatever I decide on when I get there!), so I will have a look at what they have there. 

You guys made me realise something - I have this little chew ring type thing that's made of a similar type material to the kong, and Abby doesn't use it at all. If I put it on her mat or in her bed, she moves it, but that's about it.

I have dentabones, so maybe a nylabone is the way to go. I'll have a look at the range and talk to the lady and see what she says....

I agree with maxismom & 2happymalts, I think it might have been a mix between a statement to me - "Don't leave me at home. I want to come with you" and just out of sheer delight at ripping something to shreds. :wacko: LOL

I'm actually considering setting up my spare room (I live by myself in a two bedroom cottage) as a play room for Abby to put her in during the day, with lots of activities and stuff.... what do you guys think??


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Nov 2 2004, 04:57 PM
> *Tiki hasn't chewed up his bed, but he has pulled all the stuffing out of a quilt that had a few loose threads on it.  I think it started with the threads and as he pulled the threads the fabric pulled up and he found that delightful stuffing.  Last night I found that he had pulled two very large handfuls of stuffing out and "buried" it in the couches.  I knew I should be mad, but it just made me laugh...... they are just to cute to scold!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









So true! I couldn't get up her - I just felt bad for her 'cos I thought she might be getting at me! Mind you, I left home at 8am and this was at 12pm, so 4 hours. She wasn't locked up, she had the kitchen and dining area, lots of toys, food and water, potty pads, you name it!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Nov 2 2004, 04:03 PM
> *I'm actually considering setting up my spare room (I live by myself in a two bedroom cottage) as a play room for Abby to put her in during the day, with lots of activities and stuff.... what do you guys think??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14505*


[/QUOTE]

How old is Abby and is she potty trained? If she is not potty trained then I would not give her a whole room yet. I would start small and then gradually increase the space. If she has too much space she is more likely to have accidents.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I never had that great luck with Kong toys and have heard others comment that their dogs really didn't like them that much. One thing I don't like is that they are hard to clean. I have just about every treat dispensing toy out there, and the new Busy Buddy Twist and treat is Lady's (and my) new favorite. It unscrews and you can fill it up, but open it again for cleaning. It even goes in the dishwasher:

http://www.sitstay.com/store/toys/toysa.shtml

This store is just an example so you could see a picture. I got mine at my local upscale pet boutique. They also have something called the "Groove Thing" that looks promising - you could spread peanut butter on it:

http://www.chateau-animaux.com/product-product_id/1112


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Macy has the same problem, when I first got her I bought he the cutest little bed. Then one day I came home from work she had the whole thing chewed up. I think she got bored, but I left all her toys out and all of her chew bones.
Now she just sleeps on a blanket.

What are kong toys?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

These are Kongs:

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1099496058961

I personally think that they are more of a big dog toy since they are primarily for chewing. Lady loves the treat dispensing toys that she can roll with her nose better. Her Buster Cube is also a favotite, so is her Tricky Treat Ball.

http://www.bustercube.com/

http://www.omegapaw.com/TrickyTreatBall.html


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

mine does not have a bed anymore... i have to buy her one.... i founf the bed missing a lot of frabric.. and big HOLES.. i wonder who would have done such a thing.. im gussing lili Vaccum LULU


----------

